# mm-sources-2.6.9-rc1-mm3 compile error

## andyknownasabu

I see the following error message when trying to compile mm-sources-2.6.9-rc1-mm3. Anyone else experiencing this, too?

```
  CC      drivers/input/serio/i8042.o

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c: In Funktion »acpi_i8042_kbd_add«:

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c:1133: error: `i8042_data_reg' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c:1133: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c:1133: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c:1134: error: `i8042_command_reg' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/input/serio/i8042.c:1135: error: `i8042_status_reg' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [drivers/input/serio/i8042.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/input/serio] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

```

----------

## Cagnulein

same here  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

from LKML 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/3/99

```

--- linux-2.6.8/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c.ark2004-09-03 09:40:56.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.8/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c2004-09-03 09:41:12.000000000 +0200

@@ -1130,9 +1130,6 @@

 acpi_device_name(device), acpi_device_bid(device),

 i8042.port1, i8042.port2, i8042.irq);

 

-i8042_data_reg = i8042.port1;

-i8042_command_reg = i8042.port2;

-i8042_status_reg = i8042.port2;

 i8042_kbd_values.irq = i8042.irq;

 

 return 0;

```

this is fix for i8042 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## Ecco

So did anyone run into this by any chance:

```
  CC      net/sched/sch_generic.o

  LD      net/sched/built-in.o

net/sched/sch_generic.o: file not recognized: File truncated

make[2]: *** [net/sched/built-in.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/sched] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

 :Question: 

I get it with all kernels now and it seems to have happened after upgrading to linux26-headers-2.6.8.1 and the latest libtool; but downgrading them didn't help... I have no idea what's causing this   :Sad: 

----------

## >Octoploid<

@ecco: 

There's a bug in 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 which will cause the above.

----------

## Ecco

 *>Octoploid< wrote:*   

> @ecco: 
> 
> There's a bug in 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 which will cause the above.

 

It also happened when compiling 2.6.8.1, so I assume you mean it's caused by actually running the kernel. That would make sense... I'm playing paper mario right now but I'll try it later, thanx   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[edit]

You were absolutely right; reverting to my old 2.6.8.1 kernel fixed the problem; thanks a billion  :Smile: 

I'll give 2.6.9 a rest for now...

[/edit]Last edited by Ecco on Sat Sep 04, 2004 12:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dencar

I have reverted to 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 because in 2.6.9-rc1-mm3 there was a complete system freeze when I closed an X-term. Anyone else had that or know a fix?

----------

## Isaiah

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> this is fix for i8042 
> 
> 

 

Thanks  :Cool: 

----------

## Isaiah

 *dencar wrote:*   

> I have reverted to 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 because in 2.6.9-rc1-mm3 there was a complete system freeze when I closed an X-term. Anyone else had that or know a fix?

 

I got that too and don't see a fix yet - back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro1 for ours truly  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
# patch -p1 </home/rug/Desktop/patch.diff

patching file drivers/input/serio/i8042.c

patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1130 with fuzz 1.

```

?

----------

## Cagnulein

i have another problem:

```
  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x87f07): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x87fa1): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## DaMouse

I think its

put:

#include <asm/hardirq.h>

into compress.c for reiser4

either that or linux/hardirq.h

-DaMouse

----------

## Cagnulein

```
#include <linux/hardirq.h>
```

works.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *fallow wrote:*   

> this is fix for i8042 

 

Thanks a lot!

----------

